
Show HN: RemindMe – A PWA Showcasing Notification Triggers - lamplightdev
https://remindme.lamplightdev.com/
======
lamplightdev
RemindMe is an experimental app to showcase background notifications in the
browser.

It makes use of Notification Triggers, an experimental API to schedule local
notifications that don't require a network connection. Currently Chrome is the
only browser that has an implementation of Notification Triggers.

